# Stalling out problem?



## cokersamantha (May 1, 2012)

I have a 1997 Nissan Altima GXE stalling problem. It has a random low idle then stalls on slowdown & stops, no pattern to it. I can start car and have the condition 2 minutes later or I can drive 40 minutes with no issues then have the problem. I changed the fuel filter, serviced the transmission, changed the air filter, changed the oxygen sensor, ran Techron fuel system cleaner through it, to no avail. The check engine light doesn't come on and I did a scan with no codes in system. Any suggestions on where I should start next? I have decent mechanical skills, but I'm no mechanic...


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Check your distributor for any oil leaks inside of it. Also check the dist. cap & rotor.


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

i have the same issue, parts replaced for mine are as follows:
egr valve, egr bypass, plugs, wires, cap and rotor, fuel filter, 02 sensors all replaced, cat. converter
checked the distributor and no oil leaking into it, distributor looks like its brand new, i have had a master technician look at it and suggest replacing the mass air flow sensor. costs about $90 from rockauto.com every where else you look for it they are close to $300 or more


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like crankshaft sensor is defective. If its never been changed and its stalling out in hot weather more so than when its colder out, it could very well be the culprit causing the problems. When it gets really bad you wont be able to start the car. Re the mass air flow get some cleaner and give it a go. The crank sensor would be cheaper to replace first. Probably best to use genuine Nissan for those but they do sell em on Rockauto for your car, and as they were so popular in the US I am sure there were good aftermaket suppliers for parts. 

1997 NISSAN ALTIMA 2.4L L4 Camshaft Position Sensor | RockAuto

look in ignition section


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

i will give that a try, kinda hope i dont have any issues going home tonight, it gave me hell this morning and yesterday on the way home


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

These models were also known for bad intake manifold gaskets. Spraying carb cleaner around the gasket area while running will cause them to surge in RPM if the gasket is bad.


----------



## frankp13 (Jun 18, 2016)

fixed my issue, replaced the mass air flow sensor and haven't had any problems so far, if I need to replace the intake manifold gasket i already have it at home


----------

